# Lexapro and GERD



## Hoping

I'm new to these forums so please bear with me as new kid... I have a lot to learn about IBS, GERD and related gastro problems.I'm just starting up on Lexapro (10 mg) and am completing my 4th week. I've worked through most of the side effects except for getting my appetite back (which appears to be coming slowly). To cope, I've been eating (I call it grazing!) several times throughout the day. During the 3rd week, however, I started noticing shortness of breath, horrible heartburn behind my breastbone, chronic indigestion, nausea, belching, lots of gurgling, bloating, what appears to be slow stomach processing and very soft stools. Not necessarily diarrhea. I've only had 'true' (watery) diarrhea a couple times over the past 4 weeks. 4 days ago my doctor put me on Protonix for acid reflux and wants to see me again in another week or so to reassess. The Protonix has controlled the heartburn and the gurgling, but that's it. I think my appetite may be coming back, but I can't tell b/c sometimes I can't tell the difference between hunger and indigestion. (Does that make sense?) Could the reflux be mimicking hunger? I don't start feeling lowsy during the day til I start with my first meal -- breakfast. This general "ill" feeling has me so discouraged. Before I started Lexapro, I didn't have any of these horrible symptoms. Sluggish digestion at the worst on occasion, but nothing like this chronic ill feeling. I've been using BOOST and Ensure supplements to help supplement my caloric intake during my loss of appetite period on Lexapro, but sometimes they make me feel worse! I've heard that dairy can aggrivate digestive problems, but both products are Lactose free. I'm confused and discouraged. Could I also have IBS? I don't have painful cramping or terrible diarrhea or constipation--yet. Those things seem to be a common denoniminator in IBS.Can any offer some helpful feedback on this subject? I know I've dumped a lot here. I feel so overwhelmed with feeling lousy!Hoping


----------



## Cherrie

Hi welcome to the forumsSorry you're having so many problems at this momenti doubt whether your GERD symptoms have anything to do with Lexapro.Have you checked how much sugar the BOOST and Ensure supplements have? Usually sugar makes GERD and/or IBS worse.Also, both Lexapro and Protonix can cause D -- it's written as a side effect of both on the paper that comes with the receipt from your pharmacist. That may be what's been causing your soft BM's.And acid reflux can register in the brain as hunger pain.I'd suggest that you buy something not only lactose free but also sugar free and see if the GERD symptoms would reduce...Cherrie


----------



## Hoping

Thanks so much for your response, Cherrie! I'm so grateful for the feedback. This is all so new to me. (And a little daunting.)Does anyone know if there are supplement drinks like Ensure and Boost that exist that are low or now sugar? Thanks also for your input on Lex and Protonix. It helps to hear from the veterans on these subjects!Best,Hoping


----------



## Cherrie

HiYou're very welcome. I'm sorry I don't know if there's any that's sugar free... Can you tolerate soymilk? The organic kind has a lot of minerals in it and has an unsweetened kind -- don't know whether this will work for you?Cherrie


----------



## Hoping

I've had soy milk before and seemed to tolerate it well. I'll have to give it another go!Thanks again, Cherrie!Hoping


----------

